# New Old Cervelo RS for Christmas



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Not really old, but it is a 2008. I was searching for a leftover 2009 but found a pretty good deal on a brand new 2008 RS at Art's Cyclery in San Luis Obispo (no they did not have it in stock since 2008. In fact, they just received it from Cervelo and was just taken out of the box the day I arrived to pick her up). 

This new toy has SRAM Force and HED Bastogne Wheels. I actually liked the look of the Easton Circuit wheels better, but supposedly the HED wheels are an upgrade and are worth more, so I've heard. Oh well, maybe I'll sell these HED and get some carbon wheels! :thumbsup: Oh boy, here comes that slippery slope! Does anyone want to give me input on how much I can probably sell these HED wheels for? I only have about 30 miles on them, but I do plan on riding a good amount of miles in the next few weeks, inlcuding a century in February.

The picture below is from the front entrance of Art's Cylcery (absolutely beautiful shop by the way). I open the door, and they had this bike ready for me to pick up! The service at Art's was fantastic. From the very first time I called and spoke to the Manager, Sterling, to the second time, to the third time, to the fourth time, to the time I actually came and bought the bike, he was exceptional with his customer service skills. Then, the owner, Matt, spent almost 2 hours with me making sure that I was happy with the fit and taught me a lot about the bike and cycling in general. To put in perspective though, I am quite the newbie to this sport so I appreciate the amount of time he spent with me! A+++++ goes out to the guys at Art. Too bad they are about 200 miles from my home! But their new on-line presence will allow me to continue to support the guys at Art's!

Happy New Year Everyone!

H


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool bike I am just putting an 2008 R3 together myself.
1st carbon bike for me.
let me know how she rides!!! congrats.

You should upgrade the stem to make it look sharper.
and may get another saddle, this one look really sof/ lot of padding that is goona hurt your ass if you do a century... time will tell if you ride a lot.

always a challenge to shop for a saddle i got a selle italia slr Gel flow. and like it a lot.
want through many tries.....
good luck. enjoy the speed machine.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

jackattack said:


> You should upgrade the stem to make it look sharper.


What do you mean by "upgrade"?


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

i mean get some sharp looking stem like the fsa os-99 or a nice 3k wave ritchey.
this one from far away looks like it has so kind of Chinese letters to the side of it?
looks cheap compare to the bike.

no offense meant.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

or keep that one and don't go broke like me!!!


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL!!! One of the first things I did was changed the 3T stem to another 3T that has the red stripe on it. I think it looks better and the shop swapped it for free since I needed a longer stem anyway. I also swapped out the saddle right away. I went with a white with black trim Specialized since I've had luck with my Specialized on my first bike. Looks a lot better too! 

I did a 58 mile ride today and all I can say is WOW!! I never thought that machinery could make that big of a difference. My former bike was a 2006 Trek 5200 (all carbon fiber). The only reason I bought a new one is because my wife is wanting to get into riding and the Trek works great for her so she "made" me get another bike for Christmas!  

Whenever I wanted to hammer it, the bike just responded! It just kept going fast. I was used to a triple on my Trek so I was nervous about going to a compact, but changing the rear cassette to a 12-27 really gave me what I needed to attack the hills! 

This is the longest ride I've ever done (45 miles prior to this) and I still had some left in the tank! I'd like to think I am just getting in better shape, but I'm sure the bike helped too! :thumbsup: I expect to have a ton of fun with my new toy! Next up...68 mile ride on Saturday! Can't wait!

H


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

lucky you,send us an updated photo when you get a chance.
hahah .
glad to hear you are having fun,
cannot wait to try mine, but it won't see the road until April .
Until the salt is of the road.... motivates me to get in shape til then an lose a few pounds.
keep us posted


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is a pic after my ride today with the new stemand the new white saddle. Sorry for the crappy picture. I am considering wheels too!  Slippery slope...


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good!
stem and bar tape is a good match
if i may it looks like your handlebar should be rotated down a notch, you would be more confy in the drops.

what kind of wheel are you thinking.
what would look good on your bike would be the fulcrum racing 1
black/red and white.
i just got a pair they are not cheap but have a great rep.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

jackattack said:


> looks good!
> stem and bar tape is a good match
> if i may it looks like your handlebar should be rotated down a notch, you would be more confy in the drops.
> 
> ...



Why not go a Fulcrum Racing Zero for a few dollars more.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

the reviews on the racing 1 seem to tell me that they are as good, as the zero just a few grams heavier.
And i don t have too much red on my bike, and the 2010 are to many dineros for me.
i also like the spoke of the older model.
we should see when I get them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

all right here are some pic of my new build.
got the wheels today...i am impressed they look sharp.
going to live this bike!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

pastpob, the new stem looks nice, if it fits better it sounds like a winner all the way around


nice R3 there as well


----------

